# Guided Bear Hunts (Baldwin Unit)



## Jason Ware (Jul 17, 2017)

Guided Bear Hunts in the Baldwin Unit. 20 years experience hunting this area. We will accommodate you with either a very active, private land bait site, or a hunt with the hounds, which is usually quite an experience! Check us out on Facebook at Final Chase Guide Service. Currently 100% success rate. Call for pricing & references- 231-690-5242 -Jason


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

How hard is it for a nonresident to get a bear license for that area?


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

took 14 years for resident to get one


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

14 years makes me 83, guess I am out. Too bad sounds like fun, following hounds.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

How about Wexford County? Could I get a license sooner there?


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

hungryhollow said:


> How about Wexford County? Could I get a license sooner there?


The state is broken up into several bear management units (BMU). Wexford co is part of the Baldwin BMU.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Bear_hunting_dates_598768_7.pdf

Getting tags for the UP is generally easier than getting them for the LP.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> The state is broken up into several bear management units (BMU). Wexford co is part of the Baldwin BMU.
> 
> Getting tags for the UP is generally easier than getting them for the LP.


 Darn.


----------



## Mountman (Aug 28, 2021)

Jason Ware said:


> Guided Bear Hunts in the Baldwin Unit. 20 years experience hunting this area. We will accommodate you with either a very active, private land bait site, or a hunt with the hounds, which is usually quite an experience! Check us out on Facebook at Final Chase Guide Service. Currently 100% success rate. Call for pricing & references- 231-690-5242 -Jason


I have a tag for the Baldwin area this year and I’m having trouble finding bear and was looking for a guide well and was wondering what you charge


----------

